# Springfield Armory Unveils New XD-S Mod.2 Pistol



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/01/15/springfield-armory-unveils-new-xd-s-mod-2-pistol/


----------



## SA_Shooter (Jan 17, 2018)

I read about those over the weekend and wonder if it's worth selling my XDs and going with the Mod.2


----------



## SA_Shooter (Jan 17, 2018)

Decided to keep the one I have.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Never been a fan of the Croatian imported Springfields. I think they charge way too much for a handgun designed and made there. Springfield stamps their name on it and I think it dilutes what once was a proud US Government Armory. Couple this with their behavior of recent and this firearm is not on my radar. There are plenty of nice subcompact 45s. The 45 Shield and others come to mind. Also, and this shouldn't matter a bit, but I think they're as homely as a mud fence.

Moreover, though I don't mind the grip safety on a 1911, I detest the idea of one on a modern designed firearm. That all said, it seems many folks really like them. The 45 Shield from Smith and Wesson is over a hundred dollars less expensive and probably as good or better with no grip safety and made in the USA. :smt1099


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Not a fan of Croation firearms!
Made in the USA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Springfield Announces the XD-S Mod.2 9mm Concealed Carry Pistol

Springfield Announces the XD-S Mod.2 9mm Concealed Carry Pistol - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Springfield Announces the XD-S Mod.2 9mm Concealed Carry Pistol
> 
> Springfield Announces the XD-S Mod.2 9mm Concealed Carry Pistol - The Truth About Guns


That article seems more like a advertisement written by Springfield.

As I said previously, Springfield Armory is an historic name. Since General George Washington, they designed and produced many of the firearms for the US Military. After they shut down operations, a couple of guys bought the name and assembled M1A Rifles for civilian use. Still a great legacy, in my opinion, but when they began importing handguns from Croatia and putting that fabled name on them, I decided not to buy them. Don't get me wrong. I like many firearms imported from other countries. I just don't like putting that historic name on them. Just a personal opinion. YMMV

Also again, I detest a grip safety on a modern handgun. In an emergency at night, with my neuropathy, and with all the stress involved, I just don't like the idea my grip could cause failure. As much as I like my 1911 pistols, this is part of the reason they aren't my home defense choice. Again, this is personal opinion and your mileage may vary.


----------



## Expatriate (Nov 11, 2018)

I carry a Springfield XDS 40 as my primary carry gun. Well, it is on it's way to being replaced as I just bought something with a little more capacity to make me feel better...

That being said, the XDS is a wonderful little pistol that is well-built, reliable, and unbelievably accurate. I have never understood the misgivings regarding the grip safety. You simply cannot not activate the grip safety if you are pulling the trigger. In other words, if you don't have control of the pistol, it won't go off, which is kinda' the whole point.

That being said, the XDS suffers from a lack of capacity, and that is why it's not more popular. My XDS 40 holds 6 rounds of .40 S&W. Seven with the extended magazine. The 9mm version only get one more round. It is also a bit punishing to shoot in stock form with self-defense rounds, so I added a Hogue slip-on grip. With the slip-on grip and 7-round magazine, it is nearly as big as a S&W M&P40c, which holds ten rounds. And that is the pistol I am slowly working into my carry gun slot. It has some more range time and load development work to be done, and a new Apex trigger should be here any day.

SA re-designed the XDS without addressing it's biggest shortcoming; capacity. The Sig P365 took the CCW crowd by storm due to it's 10rd capacity in nearly identical size as the 7-round XDS and 6-round Glock 43.

Springfield Armory just fumbled the ball with this release.

I love my XDS and see no reason to upgrade to a new one. Besides, mine's a bit of a rarity in that it will shoot 5-shot groups at 25yds of under 2", consistently...


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have bought two M&P40C's 2,0's, and while I am using those IWB, I just bought a XDS 40 Mod 2 to replace my XDS 40. I like the sights a tad better, but the ergonomics are way better. I have not shot it yet as I just got it yesterday


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Pandaz3 said:


> I have bought two M&P40C's 2,0's, and while I am using those IWB, I just bought a XDS 40 Mod 2 to replace my XDS 40. I like the sights a tad better, but the ergonomics are way better. I have not shot it yet as I just got it yesterday


Let us know what ya think once you do shoot it


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Craigh said:


> Never been a fan of the Croatian imported Springfields. I think they charge way too much for a handgun designed and made there. Springfield stamps their name on it and I think it dilutes what once was a proud US Government Armory. Couple this with their behavior of recent and this firearm is not on my radar. There are plenty of nice subcompact 45s. The 45 Shield and others come to mind. Also, and this shouldn't matter a bit, but I think they're as homely as a mud fence.
> 
> Moreover, though I don't mind the grip safety on a 1911, I detest the idea of one on a modern designed firearm. That all said, it seems many folks really like them. The 45 Shield from Smith and Wesson is over a hundred dollars less expensive and probably as good or better with no grip safety and made in the USA. :smt1099


I own a XDS 45, bought it before the recall, carried it, sent it back for the recall, carried it for years after. Bought a Shield 45 when they came out and I still have the Shield, shot it in the past couple of months. It's okay, but kicks harder that the XDS, I don't shoot either one well, but the XDS better and the biggie is the XDS fits in my pocket. 
I like buying USA Designed and Made Guns, Cars, Trucks, Ammunition, TV's, Computers and all that, but these days the design's that are pure American are far apart and few. TV? I think Zenith was the last American company competing after a sort in that arena, seen any of them around?. What brand is your computer? TV, Smart Phone? Occasionally you find something you can buy and use, but the key is usable. I drive American branded Vehicles,
I cannot fit a Shield in my pocket, that makes it unusable for that purpose. I have a Officer's Model 1911, won't fit in my pocket either
I really can't carry a Pocket Nine either as the are made in Croatia, Brazil or &#8230;. wait I can carry my LC9s Pro, but it is a foreign designed round though well over a century old. 45 ACP does not work for me anymore, I am too wimpy for small 45's. 40 is US Ammunition designed in the past half century, but the only pocket guns I have for it are made in Croatia or Brazil again (XDS Old, XDS New, PT-140 G2C) so that is what I will carry


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

SA_Shooter said:


> Decided to keep the one I have.


Mine works quit nicely thank you !


----------

